

A Lazy Evaluation – Why I Find Learning Haskell Hard - imc
http://connolly.io/posts/lazy-evaluation/

======
traviscj
I haven't ever done anything too significant in Haskell, but the Jekor Redo
[1] videos are fantastic, and demonstrate the slow building up of more
complicated things than "reverse this string." I haven't watched his xmonad
[2] or pandoc [3] videos yet, but I would bet that they are highly worthwhile
as well.

\- 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ_nI9E9g0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ_nI9E9g0I)

\- 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63MpfyZUcrU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63MpfyZUcrU)

\- 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCwG9ijQMuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCwG9ijQMuQ)

------
doorhammer
You may have seen this, but if you haven't, check out this video, 'John
Carmack: Thoughts on Haskell':

[http://functionaltalks.org/2013/08/26/john-carmack-
thoughts-...](http://functionaltalks.org/2013/08/26/john-carmack-thoughts-on-
haskell/)

I it won't solve the problem you're having, but it's an interesting talk
that's kind of related

The HN comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6278047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6278047)

